# big fox squirrel off of sheffield WMA.



## Hunter1357 (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is a big fox squirrel i killed off of sheffield WMA. He is 30 inches from his nose to the end of his tail, and yes 30 inches. And i got 'em mounted. and this was from february 2012.


----------



## olcowman (Jan 26, 2013)

Anybody ever eat one of these fox squirrels? Just wondering? Anyhow that's a nice looking mount, and where did you catch them trouts a hanging up there? Is them browns or monster brookies?


----------



## Hunter1357 (Jan 26, 2013)

olcowman said:


> Anybody ever eat one of these fox squirrels? Just wondering? Anyhow that's a nice looking mount, and where did you catch them trouts a hanging up there? Is them browns or monster brookies?



Them are brown trouts. 6, and 4 pound brownys. and the rainbow was just shy of 5 pounds. And me and my dad cought them out of the toccoa river.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 26, 2013)

"Anybody ever eat one of these fox squirrels?"

Yes!  They were quite common in Northwest Pennsylvania when I lived there.  Good eating!


----------



## Buck Roar (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats. I am going to try to get a fox squirrel on my birthday in 2 wks.


----------



## manok (Jan 26, 2013)

Good size fox squirrel.

Excellent condition Remington Nylon.

And the elusive  'Jerry Roper '


----------



## FIG NEWTON (Jan 26, 2013)

fine mess of squirrels!!


----------



## Dan DeBord (Jan 26, 2013)

Good hunt .


----------



## Poleclimber15 (Feb 2, 2013)

I've seen several fox squirrels, while deer hunting on Sheffield...Congrats on a great hunt.


----------



## olroy (Feb 10, 2013)

*Great Hunt*

I have one that came from there that is mounted. It has reddish hair with Red and gray mixed in. Great place to hunt and you were with a squirrel hunting LEGEND!! Jerry is one of the hardest hunters you will ever meet!!!!!!


----------



## Darien1 (Feb 10, 2013)

I've have eated several fox squirrels.  Very good eating.  Lots more meat on the bone.


----------



## knightcustomworks (Feb 11, 2013)

Thought Sheffield was bow only


----------



## olroy (Feb 12, 2013)

bow only = deer


----------

